# Ivermectin Plus



## The1moe (Oct 26, 2010)

There was a terrrific deal on some Ivermectin Plus... over 70% off... after I got home and started checking it out, it seems that it will be expiring in a few months... however I won't be able to use all of it in that timeframe... How long do you think it will still be effective after the exp date in your own opinions? Unfortunately cannot take it back... Also, Should I use the same dasage as for regular Ivermection? Usually 2cc for every 25 pounds given orally... 
Thanks much...


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

is it liquid or paste?

I wouldn't feel bad using it for up to 6 months if it was kept in the correct temp range. Maybe longer.

Hopefully others know better than me


----------



## The1moe (Oct 26, 2010)

Sorry, it is the liquid injectable...


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I used my injectible ivomec on both my hog and my goats for over 4 years with one bottle. No ill effects, and it worked as well as it was supposed to. I just ran out of that bottle last month. Generally I've seen the stuff last 3+ years, given that it's kept cool and away from sunlight.


----------



## The1moe (Oct 26, 2010)

It was in the store for the most part and I have relocated it to the refrigerator in the barn... so will use it up... thanks for your inputs...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

should last way past the expiration date.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

The injectable Ivermectin Plus I inject at 1cc per 40#. 
If given orally I would think that 1cc pe 25# would be good. 
The colorsiun (plus part) is not tested safe in bred does. 
It should last a LONG time after expiration. Just watch for discoloration.


----------



## The1moe (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks guys... I will keep an eye on the Does that have been bred and keep all posted.. much apprecated for the info.. you all have a great week now...


----------

